# Hearth on top of hardwood floor?



## Jennifer B (Jun 13, 2013)

Hellooo everyone! So...I'm new here and have a question I looked around but didn't see it so here goes. My bf and I are installing a pellet stove insert in the living room. Enviro M55 cast iron muilt fuel. (built in, no pre-existing fireplace) anyways we have a hardwood floor, can we put the hearth on top of the floor? Or do we need to rip up that section of the floor before installing the hearth? Thank You


----------



## livefreeordie (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Jen

There is no need to destroy your floors, the hearth can sit on top of the hard wood.


----------



## Defiant (Jun 13, 2013)

Jennifer B said:


> Enviro M55 cast iron muilt fuel​


Nice unit, there should be hearth recommendations in the owners manual, you should be able to do what livefreeordie stated

page 22 should help you out.
http://www.enviro.com/images/manual...struction_M55C-FPI_Domestic_Owners_Manual.pdf


----------



## Jennifer B (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok thank you...just put the floor down last year before we decided to do this and didnt want to have to tear it up. Good to hear its a nice unit as well. Excited to use it...but certainly not rushing the winter! lol


----------



## moey (Jun 13, 2013)

Our wood floor which was new as well when the stove went in did shrink considerably especially around the stove. It doesn't look bad or anything but you can notice a difference if you stare around the stove compared to the far side of the house. Keep a humidifier running although in some cases it just a losing battle.


----------



## jtakeman (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats on the new stove. Love to see pic's once its installed. With this chilly odd weather we are having, You might just get to use it too.


----------



## Jennifer B (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info MOEY I'll keep that in mind. JTAKEMAN I'll def put some pics up once it is done! Its kind of a weekend project since we work alot during the week so it might take a little bit of time lol. But this weather is definately no good  If anyone has any advice or tips on doing the chase I'm all ears!


----------



## mralias (Jun 14, 2013)

I might look into putting something under the hearth to protect the wood floor. Not too sure what but I'm sure others here would have suggestions. I would suspect whatever it is it should be fire/heat resistant. Good luck with the new stove, enjoy the heat and remember....no pics it did not happen.


----------



## Jennifer B (Jun 14, 2013)

Lol I'll put them up...won't forget! We got some Durock cement board to put behind and around the stove insert and also to put under the hearth so that should work.


----------



## will711 (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome to the show Jennifer and congrats on a nice stove  tons of good folks here ready to help. Just curious as to why a built in and not a free standing unit ?


----------



## Jennifer B (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks WILL711! Well we had a free standing for years just an England Stove Works from Lowes a cheap one, and it started having issues, it was kind of being a pain esp last winter...it was loud and took a while to get it to light. Also it was kind of big and just didnt look right anymore where it was placed which was really the only spot we could keep it in. So while we were doing over the living room within the last year (ripped up the rug, put hardwood floors, painted the walls and got new furniture) we decided a built in would look nice under the TV in the living room. We just got it last weekend...we were choosing between the Quadrafire Mt Vernon matte black or the Enviro M55 cast iron and ended up going with the Enviro. 
Question... how do you reply to something specific that someone says? Like how DEFIANT did above?


----------



## will711 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jennifer B said:


> Like how DEFIANT did above?


Just hit the reply next to like


----------



## Jennifer B (Jun 14, 2013)

will711 said:


> Just hit the reply next to like


Hmmmmmmm Ok Thanks


----------



## will711 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jennifer B said:


> Thanks WILL711! Well we had a free standing for years just an England Stove Works from Lowes a cheap one, and it started having issues, it was kind of being a pain esp last winter...it was loud and took a while to get it to light. Also it was kind of big and just didnt look right anymore where it was placed which was really the only spot we could keep it in. So while we were doing over the living room within the last year (ripped up the rug, put hardwood floors, painted the walls and got new furniture) we decided a built in would look nice under the TV in the living room. We just got it last weekend...we were choosing between the Quadrafire Mt Vernon matte black or the Enviro M55 cast iron and ended up going with the Enviro.
> Question... how do you reply to something specific that someone says? Like how DEFIANT did above?


 See how it works  thanks for the reply


----------



## Jennifer B (Jun 14, 2013)

will711 said:


> See how it works thanks for the reply


Haha got it! I'm a little slow sometimes lol but im good to go now! Yay!


----------



## will711 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jennifer B said:


> Well we had a free standing for years just an England Stove Works


So you aren't a newbie to to world of pellet burning


----------



## will711 (Jun 14, 2013)

Jennifer B said:


> Haha got it! I'm a little slow sometimes lol but im good to go now! Yay!


Me too ,but I'm learning


----------



## Defiant (Jun 14, 2013)

will711 said:


> Me too ,but I'm learning


About time! Just saying


----------



## Jennifer B (Jun 14, 2013)

will711 said:


> So you aren't a newbie to to world of pellet burning


I am not! Before I met my bf I was tho lol Now I think its stupid to waste money heating a house with oil! Pellets are much better and more cost effective.


----------



## Defiant (Jun 14, 2013)

Jennifer B said:


> Pellets are much better and more cost effective.


You are a smart woman, been heating with pellets for 15+ yrs now


----------



## Jennifer B (Jun 14, 2013)

Defiant said:


> You are a smart woman, been heating with pellets for 15+ yrs now


Thank You! Thank You!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 14, 2013)

Defiant said:


> You are a smart woman, been heating with pellets for 15+ yrs now



Welcome to the Gang Jennifer. 

Pics are a must here. As the saying goes? Pics or it Never Happened! 

The Enviro was at the top of my Shortlist when I wanted to replace my Quadrafire. 

How many years have you been burning?  And Englander makes a pretty solid unit. There Senior Tech is a member here (Mike Holton) and helps out a Ton with numerous issues during season.  Some are definitely better than others. I have owned several of them. The 30-NC wood stove is the Best Product I hqve owned of theres. Awesome Performance and an awesome price.  

Welcome and Congrats.....


----------



## Chris Merrill (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jennifer.  I purchased and installed a M55 insert last year and have had no regrets spending the money.  It replaced a useless propane fireplace so the chase/bump out was already there.  I built the raised hearth and enclosure by following the instructions contained in the Enviro manual which can be downloaded online.


----------



## doghouse (Jul 5, 2013)

Jennifer B said:


> Thanks WILL711! Well we had a free standing for years just an England Stove Works from Lowes a cheap one, and it started having issues, it was kind of being a pain esp last winter...it was loud and took a while to get it to light. Also it was kind of big and just didnt look right anymore where it was placed which was really the only spot we could keep it in. So while we were doing over the living room within the last year (ripped up the rug, put hardwood floors, painted the walls and got new furniture) we decided a built in would look nice under the TV in the living room. We just got it last weekend...we were choosing between the Quadrafire Mt Vernon matte black or the Enviro M55 cast iron and ended up going with the Enviro.
> Question... how do you reply to something specific that someone says? Like how DEFIANT did above?


 
I'll give you $75.00 for the Englander. I'll even pick it up!


----------



## Fish On (Jul 8, 2013)

Lmao......really! Ask people u know they may help u!


----------



## gbreda (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum !  Lots of great people here to help out and have some fun at the same time. Have any questions just ask.

If your ever bored during a big snow storm, just check in here and watch as the beer kicks in     Being stuck indoors with beer makes the critters around here come to life.  Feel free to join in, just make sure your bring your thick skin.  Being from Boston area myself, I know you have that  . 

Whatever you do, if you get a good stash of pellets, dont reveal your location.  You just might get a visit from the pellet pig van in the middle of the night.  Defiant is the current driver of said van.....


----------



## jtakeman (Jul 9, 2013)

gbreda said:


> *Defiant* is the current driver of said van.....


 
Ahhh, That darn fool keeps forgeting where he'd park it! Then he forgets where the heck he'd be going once he finds it even! 

imacman and SmokeyTheBear are the ones you really need to watch out fer!


----------



## BKVP (Jul 9, 2013)

I might add that depending upon if the stove requires ember protection only, you can still see your beautiful hardwood floors by simply putting the unit on a piece of glass.  I have personally seen this in some applications and the glass install was amazing. Just work with your local glass shop and tell them how the glass will be used.


----------

